# draw result for sharpies and sage



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone know when the draw results for sharpies and/or sage grouse are supposed to post? Has anyone received confirmation that they have drawn a tag yet?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

30th.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Man it sucks not being able to see a CC hit on this draw!!!! :evil:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

got the email today.
My son drew out but nothing for me.........
Man I love the Utah dwr!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

They flipped me the bird for Sage Grouse as well... :evil:


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW I thought I would go 0/5 this year.

SUCCESSFUL for hunt 101 WEST BOX ELDER COUNTY


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Got are email 4 sage grouse are going down.

Hopefully *()* -()/-


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Me and my side kick and my uncle drew for sage and sharpies for box elder county.YEE HAW!


----------



## Me and Annie (Mar 3, 2008)

Success for me and my two boys on sage grouse, unsuccessful on cranes. Kind of wish it had been the other way around. Never killed a crane and already have wyoming sage grouse on the schedule. Not complaining they are great fun to hunt.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I drew both.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

My boy and I drew for Sage Hens should be a good time.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You rat bastards! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My son drew, but not me. If it weren't for my son, I'd never get to hunt!!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Got mine in the mail yesterday too. Successful for sharpies and sage. That's the best luck I've ever had with any of these Utah draws.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Got both Sharpies and sage. No on the crane, I have better luck on the powerball!


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Successful for all three! 8)


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Successful on the crane for the third year in a row!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Nada for me and the boys


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Drew for sage grouse...now I just need to get out and find them. I have only hunted them in Idaho until this year.


----------



## botech101 (Jul 31, 2009)

Drew out for sharp tails in Hunt area 202 Cache county... Are there any birds left in the area? I've hunted Chukar only over the years and have no experince w/ sharpies, their habitat, habits etc... Any suggestions w/ respect to geo sites & access, web information is certainly appreciated. Please PM


----------



## FlightRisk (Jan 23, 2009)

Successful Bonus Point for Sharp-Tail!

Two young puppies . . . Golden Retriever and an English Setter

We'll get them next year!


----------

